# Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm (Insektenfotos)



## Stadtkind (11. Mai 2012)

Es grünt, es blüht, es summt und brummt.......

Zeigt her Eure Schnappschüsse


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

Hallo 
Kann es auch es QUACKT sein und es MAMFT


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

Nein, Reiner, darf es nicht. Die Kröte gehört zu den __ Kröten und die Fisch zu den Fischen.

Hier geht es um Insekten


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

Sorry Christine 
Es grünt, es blüht ( Insekten sind da auch nur zu klein )
verbesserungsversuch 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

Reiner - das sind Blumen, die gehören in die Blumenabteilung. 

Stadtkind wollte hier Fotos von Insekten posten.
Wenn Du keine Insektenfotos hast, dann such Dir doch bitte einen Thread, wo Du was beitragen kannst und zerhacke nicht diesen hier.


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

...eindeutig ein Insekt


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

Servus Petra

Schöne Bilder ... 

Ich habe auch ein paar Schnakenbilder ...
Schwarze Kammschnake


 

Schnaken bei der Paarung


----------



## Stadtkind (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

Jemand eine Ahnung was aus diesem Baby mal schönes wird ?

@Helmut
die Kammschnake ist voll schön...deine Bilder übrigens auch.


----------



## Ulli (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

Hi Petra, 

das wird mal - wenn es groß ist - eine Neon-Röhre 

Klasse Bild!!!  

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*



Ulli schrieb:


> das wird mal - wenn es groß ist - eine Neon-Röhre



Danke Ulli, der war klasse


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

Hi,

die letzten Tage (eher gesagt in den milden Nächten) haben bei mir diese Freßsäcke wieder zugeschlagen - der Haselstrauch im Garten ist ziemlich angenagt worden

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

Hallo, Frank
das ist der erste __ Maikäfer, den ich dieses Jahr sehe, bei uns kreucht und fleucht noch keiner !


----------



## katja (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

vor ein paar tagen musste ich auch in deckung gehen, weil ein __ maikäfer etwas desorientiert immer um die außenlampe gesaust ist, aber täusche ich mich oder werden die immer weniger? 
wenn ich zurückdenke, als ich kind war, gabs davon doch unmengen und heute sehe ich höchst selten mal einen...


----------



## elkop (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

es gab eine zeit, da dachte man, die __ maikäfer seien ausgestorben. aber dann waren sie doch wieder da.


----------



## schluffi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*



katja schrieb:


> wenn ich zurückdenke, als ich kind war, gabs davon doch unmengen und heute sehe ich höchst selten mal einen...



Hilfe - DIESINDALLEBEIMIR!  Im Ernst, wenn man unseren __ Ahorn leicht schüttelt, sollte man einen Schirm aufgespannt haben - überall krabbelt es, die Bäume sind teilweise schon halb kahl. __ Maikäfer sind schon OK - Aber bitte nicht so viele¨auf einmal!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

Hi,

hier in Marburg sind die __ Maikäfer seit vielen Jahren auch wieder massenhaft vertreten. Grabe ich mal im Garten finde ich meißt 4-5 Engerlinge pro qm2 Grasland. Am Donnerstag gab es nach 21.00  wieder Masserstarts aus der Wiese - und unser Cocker bekam wieder die Krise (weiß dann net welchen Brummer er als erstes fressen soll)

MfG Frank


----------



## katja (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

bringt sofort wieder welche nach b-w


----------



## Connemara (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

Hier brummt es auch, sobald es etwas wärmer am Abend ist!

Dieser hier hat die "Tagruhe" wohl verpasst und landete auf meiner roten Wanne


----------



## Hagalaz (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

Also ihr habt ein Glück bei uns __ fliegen immer nur die Junikäfer __ Maikäfer hab ich bei uns noch nie gesehen


----------



## Stadtkind (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm*

heute lag ich auf der Lauer um die neue __ Plattbauchlibelle, welche unseren Teich derzeit besucht, zu knipsen. War leider Nichts, sie hatte keine Lust zu posen.
Nun denn, gibt ja noch vieeeel anderes Getier. Hummeln z.B. find ich auch immer sehr nett zum Beobachten-sind so schön pelzig.  Auf diesem Bild erinnert mich die Ackerhummel ( bitte korrigiert mich  falls das nicht stimmt) an den Kumpel von Biene Maja  .

Außerdem hatte ich noch Besuch der besonderen Art - aber das Foto passt leider nicht in
den Krabbelthread hier. Werds mal bei meinem Teichupdate posten.


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm (Insektenfotos)*

und noch zwei "Pummelchen" und ein __ Käfer. ( Wie heißt der ? )


----------



## gabi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm (Insektenfotos)*

Hallo Petra,

dein __ Käfer könnte der Rotköpfige Feuerkäfer sein. Für eine genaue Bestimmung müsste man aber den ganzen Käfer sehen. Hier ist meiner von vor ein paar Tagen.

LG
Gabi

PS: Ackerhummel ist richtig


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm (Insektenfotos)*

Die Hummelbilder sind wunderschön geworden. Fressen diese roten __ Käfer Blattläuse? Davon hängen bei mir welche im Kirschbaum.


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm (Insektenfotos)*

Hab zwei Larven fotografiert, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das "fertige" Insekt mit einer von denen _verwandt _ist, ich glaube, das sind eher Großlibellenlarven, oder? 

Und eine pelzige Biene hab ich auch "erwischt"


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm (Insektenfotos)*

Servus Suni

Bild 1 zeigt eine Larve der Gattung der Segellibellen
__ Vierfleck, Blattbauch, __ Heidelibellen usw. gehören zu dieser Gattung ...

Großlibellenlarven sehen so aus


 

 
Nicht so "punkert" (untersetzt) wie wir in Österreich sagen würden.


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm (Insektenfotos)*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Suni
> 
> Bild 1 zeigt eine Larve der Gattung der Segellibellen
> __ Vierfleck, Blattbauch, __ Heidelibellen usw. gehören zu dieser Gattung ...


*oops* ich hab geglaubt, das sind alles __ Großlibellen... 



Digicat schrieb:


> Nicht so "punkert" (untersetzt) wie wir in Österreich sagen würden.



Stimmt, vor allem die Larve am vierten Bild ist ein richtiger Dickerl


----------



## Connemara (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm (Insektenfotos)*

So, ich mache hier mal weiter...ich habe heute eine Zebraspinne (ca. 6mm groß) mit Beute erwischt


----------



## Darven (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm (Insektenfotos)*

mein Beitrag, zwar kein Insekt, macht trotzdem lärm 

der Große heißt Nepomuk und ist ein holländicher Zwerg. 
Die Mädels waren gerade unterwegs.


----------



## Stadtkind (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Endlich wieder Flug- und Krabbelalarm (Insektenfotos)*

schmunzel


----------

